# Mid 40's looking for career change please advise.



## loonielou (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi 

I'm in Toronto Ontario Canada and have been unemployed for quite some time now. I have long had a passion to persue a career as an electrician and thought this would be the best time to do it. 

I'm in my mid 40's and was wondering if that would make it difficult for me to find apprentice work.

I'm also quite confused as to how to get started, would taking a course at a place like http://www.electricalcollege.ca be suitable to start?

Please if anyone can shed some light and help me to get started please let me know, also if you think I should just run from this idea let me know.

Thanks


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd run...you like crawling under houses and hot attics?...That what you'll be doing for while at first...i hear the insurance industry is doing well...


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

the physical rigors of the job can be debilitating....at 45ish the slope will be slippery....30+ years of physical labor ...2 hernias...1 torn rotator...lots of stiches...broken fingers and bones...burns shocks...stuff in eyes..falls from ladders...trucks...ice...hits to the head...shock to the head...ouch.. I am just sayin....:whistling2:this chit hurts:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RGH said:


> the physical rigors of the job can be debilitating....at 45ish the slope will be slippery....30+ years of physical labor ...2 hernias...1 torn rotator...lots of stiches...broken fingers and bones...burns shocks...stuff in eyes..falls from ladders...trucks...ice...hits to the head...shock to the head...ouch.. I am just sayin....:whistling2:this chit hurts:laughing:


How about a little_*"PAIN"*_ for breakfast....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

loonielou said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in Toronto Ontario Canada and have been unemployed for quite some time now. I have long had a passion to persue a career as an electrician and thought this would be the best time to do it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:


Your never too old to start something new But like the others said it is a physically demanding job..Good luck..:thumbsup:


Here is the good news...http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/real-reason-old-guys-rule-43628/


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it depends on what you were doing before. If you were working in the construction industry with your hands (or something comparable), then go for it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I'd run...you like crawling under houses and hot attics?...That what you'll be doing for while at first...i hear the insurance industry is doing well...


Getting by everyday without any money coming in is a hell of alot worse that hot attics and crawl spaces...


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

I made the change in my 40s. Best move I have ever made. It's not easy finding an employer but worth it if you do.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

We get a lot of guys applying in their mid 40's or older. Most are out of work teachers or bankers and such. Pretty sure they are just looking for a job a not a career so we always pass. If you are serious about it taking some kind of courses to start would show that you are serious to prospective employers.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> Getting by everyday without any money coming in is a hell of alot worse that hot attics and crawl spaces...


Maybe. :laughing: But really, a guy in his mid 40's just entering the trade isn't going to make enough to live on with only this job.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Maybe. :laughing: But really, a guy in his mid 40's just entering the trade isn't going to make enough to live on with only this job.


But he has nothing coming in.. maybe there are other people in the house who have jobs and they pool their money..

True.. the pay for a rookie is nothing.. but some guys have a natural feeling for working with their hands and excel in the trade..


----------



## Zaptted (Sep 18, 2012)

Well it has all been said already...pain, dirty jobs, little money to start and hard to find work.
However if you are reasonably fit you can do it if you want it bad enough. I had an apprentice that was in his forties when he started and he did very well. He was dedicated and learned quickly. He knew what he wanted.
The biggest part is that you should be in good shape.
Best of luck


----------



## Northbank (Sep 6, 2012)

How about applying for an apprenticeship with IBEW instead of taking courses? You'll be working and getting paid while you're learning. If you're any good, you might very well find yourself a long-term home at whatever shop you apprentice with.


----------



## Bob_B (Aug 2, 2012)

I just turned 36 on Monday and started as an apprentice on Wednesday. The work is hard and the pay is not spectacular but is better than I was making working customer service jobs. I love it. I do have a year and a half of electrical trade school done though. 3 hours of school a week in the evenings for 2 years and 4 years of working and I can test to be a journeyman. I would say it is doable.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I started at 35 last year. Enthusiasm goes a long way. If you really want to be a sparky you can do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I was 36 when I decided to make a change from the business world. When I was thinking about entering the trade I checked out http://www.patinstitute.ca/ which is in north Toronto. Go to the free seminar so you can see what they do and what they teach. I ended up taking an electrical engineering technician program at Georgian http://www.georgianc.on.ca/academics/programs/program_info.php?major=ETNP as I am more interested in the generation / distribution side of things. Either way you need to show a huge amount of initiative, its not enough to call an employer and say "gee I really want to be an electrician" No mater what you say the employer is going to think you are just looking to "fill some time" before going back to a previous career when the economy picks up. 

I finished my schooling which included 2 coop sessions, The first was working with a small company which involved testing and repairing safety light curtains, wiring up switches and testing & recommending prox switches, long and short range wireless stuff and standard mechanical switches. I was able to work there part time during school and am now working there full time. My second Coop was at Bruce Power (nuke Gen station) and I am waiting on something to come up there. I have also seen people from my program go to be maintenance electricians in a mine ($35/hr to start as an apprentice) Line tech @ Hydro one ($27/hr), some of the smaller distribution companies, and quite a few automation companies. 

Not every electrician hangs ceiling fans or crawls in attics (not that there is ANYTHING wrong with that)


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

They closed 8 mines around here due to the new king "Gas". look into that field.


----------

